# 1996 Z Loose shifter problem



## skivaly21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a 96 300ZX Coupe w/ 107K miles and I'm having what I think could become a big problem. When I shift into a gear the actual shifter doesn't stay in solid position. Your can be in any gear and be able to move the stick shift to the right or left almost a inch in either direction. Wiggling it around doesn't affect or pop it out of gear. I'm affraid the shifter is going to all the sudden crap out on me! Does anyone know what this problem could be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I beleive there are some bushings that need to be replaced. Spongerider can give you more info on that. And I hope he also moves this to the right section............


----------

